# New rabbits



## yannimom (Sep 7, 2010)

These are our most recent additions.
Camouflage.  Harli mini rex buck.  9 weeks old
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/img]
Stormy.  Florida white buck.  9 months old.  A bit of a ninja bunny.





[/img]
Heidi.  Dwarf Hotot x Netherland Dwarf.  About 3 months old.  Sweetie.





[/img]


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Sep 7, 2010)

They are adorable!  Enjoy your new additions!


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new additions!!


----------



## johny2hats (Sep 12, 2010)

very nice bunch you got there


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 2, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## hacharlton (Oct 19, 2010)

Love the coloring of that first one


----------

